# Reicht eine Fritzbox 6360 aus für 400 mbit?



## Dwayn_E (14. August 2018)

*Reicht eine Fritzbox 6360 aus für 400 mbit?*

Hallo,

hab eine fritzbox 6360 und soll eine 400 mbit leitung bekommen.
reicht die fritzbox aus für die geschwindigkeit? falls nicht, wie viel wird man mit der wohl ungefähr maximal bekommen?


----------



## warawarawiiu (14. August 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine Fritzbox 6360 aus für 400 mbit?*

Ja, wird reichen.

Themen wie WLAN etc. Ausgenommen.... Aber ich nehme an der Verbaucher der die 400mbit voll nutzen soll wird sowieso per Kabel angeschlossen..... Und beim Handy oder smart TV is ja nun Wurst ob von den 400mbit nur 100mbit oder 400mbit ankommen


----------



## Dwayn_E (14. August 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine Fritzbox 6360 aus für 400 mbit?*

Ok, dann bin ich ja beruhigt.
Ja, werde per LAN anschließen, WLAN ist eig echt egal.


----------



## robbe (14. August 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine Fritzbox 6360 aus für 400 mbit?*

Nein, sie reicht definitv nicht für 400Mbit aus. Der veraltete Modempart unterstützt nur 4 Docsis Kanäle im Downstream, was bei 50Mbit pro Kanal theoretisch max. 200Mbit macht und das auch nur wenn dein Segment komplett unausgelastet ist.
Sollte es sich um eine Providerbox handeln, bekommst du bei bestellen der 400Mbit automatisch ein neues Modell.
Ist die 6360 deine eigene und du willst sie weiterhin verwenden, dann wirst du damit defintiv nie über 200Mbit schaffen, je nach Auslastung deines Gebiets und je nach Uhrzeit eher deutlich weniger.


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. August 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine Fritzbox 6360 aus für 400 mbit?*



robbe schrieb:


> Nein, sie reicht definitv nicht für 400Mbit aus. Der veraltete Modempart unterstützt nur 4 Docsis Kanäle im Downstream, was bei 50Mbit pro Kanal theoretisch max. 200Mbit macht und das auch nur wenn dein Segment komplett unausgelastet ist.
> Sollte es sich um eine Providerbox handeln, bekommst du bei bestellen der 400Mbit automatisch ein neues Modell.
> Ist die 6360 deine eigene und du willst sie weiterhin verwenden, dann wirst du damit defintiv nie über 200Mbit schaffen, je nach Auslastung deines Gebiets und je nach Uhrzeit eher deutlich weniger.



Ups, das wusste ich tatsächlich nicht. 
Aber der Provider wird das ja wohl im Block haben oder?


----------



## robbe (15. August 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine Fritzbox 6360 aus für 400 mbit?*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ups, das wusste ich tatsächlich nicht.
> Aber der Provider wird das ja wohl im Block haben oder?



Das auf jeden Fall, vorrausgesetzt es ist eine Providerbox. Ich bin bloß etwas verwirrt, da der TE anhand seiner alten Beiträge hier im Forum eigentlich längst 400Mbit in Verbindung mit einer 6490 haben müsste.


----------



## P2063 (15. August 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine Fritzbox 6360 aus für 400 mbit?*



robbe schrieb:


> Nein, sie reicht definitv nicht für 400Mbit aus. Der veraltete Modempart unterstützt nur 4 Docsis Kanäle im Downstream, was bei 50Mbit pro Kanal theoretisch max. 200Mbit macht und das auch nur wenn dein Segment komplett unausgelastet ist.



Die Aussage ist aber auch nur für Coaxkabel richtig, wenn der Anbieter zb wie bei uns im Baugebiet bereits FTTH gelegt hat bekommt man einen Glasfaserabschlusspunkt und nutzt LAN Port 1 im WAN Modus, dann sind bis zu 1gbit/s möglich.


----------



## robbe (15. August 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine Fritzbox 6360 aus für 400 mbit?*



P2063 schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist aber auch nur für Coaxkabel richtig, wenn der Anbieter zb wie bei uns im Baugebiet bereits FTTH gelegt hat bekommt man einen Glasfaserabschlusspunkt und nutzt LAN Port 1 im WAN Modus, dann sind bis zu 1gbit/s möglich.



Ich bin jetzt mal nicht davon ausgegangen, das der TE eine uralte Kabel Fritzbox als Router hinter einem Glasfaseranschluss nutzen will. Zudem sind 400Mbit eine typische Kabelgeschwindigkeit.


----------

